

Show HN: epist.ly now has an API for hand-written notes - ca98am79
http://letters.io

======
ca98am79
Hi - I made this site. Any feedback you have would be great! If you want to
place an order, you can press ctrl+c on the payment page and enter coupon code
'hackernews' for 50% off

~~~
stfu
Obligatory question, even so you probably don't want to answer it: Who is
writing these letters? Is there some Mturk for physical "stuff" somewhere?

It looks like a really neat service. Hope you find some way to get this hooked
up with some gift service or snail mail marketing corporations.

~~~
ca98am79
Thanks! Right now my wife is writing these letters (she has much better hand
writing than me). I would love to hook it up to something bigger, like you
say, and scale it - at that point we'll probably have to hire more writers.
But the quality of the letters will always be really important to me.

